
Teslasuit – full body haptic VR suit - pablode
https://teslasuit.io/
======
crywolverine
Hey all,

Denis, Teslasuit Marketing Director here. Looking forward to your questions!

as for feedback for users - we have it on Youtube - just google it by keyword
phrase "Teslasuit VR haptic suit at DevGAMM 2017 Minsk"

as for prefix Tesla - we using it due to the fact that we are using current
(EMS and TENS) to provide haptic (sense of touch)

as for electricity: yes, we are using TENS and EMS to provide haptic
sensations

as for security: yes. we have 2 security system built in the Teslasuit
(software level and hardware level)

PS. I can't answer so fast to other questions due to limitation of the Hacker
News, but promise - I will answer to all your questions a bit more later

~~~
justinclift
Looks interesting. Some practical questions: :)

• Sizing wise, how're you thinking to handle different sized people. For
example, I'm about 155cm (just over "5 foot" in imperial). That's fairly short
compared to many North Americans.

• Power and signal transport. On the YouTube video there seems to be a back
attachment with a WiFi logo. Does that mean the suit itself will be untethered
(battery powered)?

• If it's untethered, do you have estimates for how long it'll generally go
between charges (for the first generation)?

• Will the SDK and/or drivers be Open Source (of any license)?

~~~
crywolverine
Sizing: we are creating different sizes from XS to XXL Power and signal
transport: Teslasuit fully untethered. Signal transmitting via Wi-FI. Battery
is enough for 3-4 days of gaming (approx. 25-32 hours) SDK: not now, but we
are thinking in this direction.

~~~
justinclift
Thanks. Hopefully for the arms at least, the sensors can be some moved around.

Even with "standard" sizes like that, I always need to get clothes tailored as
the arms and legs are still too long. :)

Open Sourcing drivers/SDK wise: If you need someone to bounce ideas off of or
just discuss things, you're welcome to ping me (justin@postgresql.org). Happy
to sign reasonable NDA (etc) if needed.

------
selud
Hah! I built something similar (but very amateur) as my master thesis project:
[https://procrastinative.ninja/2015/02/19/sensation-
suit/](https://procrastinative.ninja/2015/02/19/sensation-suit/)

I always wanted to use TENS and EMS but my professors were a bit cautious.
Anyway I've learned a lot and it was a really fun project. I still have the
suit and have currently lent it to a fellow student who want's to survey if
and how it increases VR immersion. Very happy to see another professional go
at this! Good luck guys!

------
bhhaskin
I don't believe anything in the VR space until it starts to be demoed. Too
much vaperware and marketing BS.

~~~
crywolverine
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42574569](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42574569)
\- newest video about Teslasuit from BBC :)

~~~
hughes
The suit literally shocks the person wearing it? Looks unpleasant - do you
anticipate any safety issues?

~~~
navls
It would be unpleasant if your VR text editor shocked you, sure. Might make
for a fun game mechanic though.

~~~
k_sze
1\. Add a (python/js/whatever) linter plugin to the VR text editor, which will
deliver a shock for violating linting rules;

2\. ???

3\. Profit!

------
FLUX-YOU
Now it just needs a helmet with oxygen control and we can fully simulate dying
in Elite Dangerous.

But seriously, that's probably the first thing I'd go for with regards to temp
control. Elite cockpits look like a sauna if you overheat your ship.

------
blueprint
That's quite some anterior pelvic tilt on the lady! Good thing she's going to
be getting more standing in now.

------
rayalez
Wow this is so cool. Really makes me feel like I'm living in the future.

Not sure that naming it tesla was a good idea though.

~~~
yohann305
right, riding the Tesla keyword is so 2010, they should have gone with
MLsuit.io or blockchainSuit.io. Okay it felt good to write, go ahead and
downvote me you mofos

~~~
jhpankow
Why not unlock your potential with the Cryptosuit?

------
rasz
Will this be as successful as all of the preceding gaming TENS products?

2005:
[http://www.mindwire-v5.com/home.html](http://www.mindwire-v5.com/home.html)

2007: [https://www.geek.com/games/new-gaming-vest-allows-players-
to...](https://www.geek.com/games/new-gaming-vest-allows-players-to-feel-
impact-of-bullets-569959/)

2010: [https://www.wired.com/2010/03/gaming-vest-makes-virtual-
figh...](https://www.wired.com/2010/03/gaming-vest-makes-virtual-fights-real-
and-painful/)

[http://www.korfx.com/](http://www.korfx.com/)

and on and on and on

------
VectorLock
6 motion sensors for the torso but none for the fingers? Going to simulate
chest bouncing?

~~~
crywolverine
gloves planned to be built within 4 months

~~~
VectorLock
This is a solved problem you can buy right now and get an actual product.

[https://neuronmocap.com/](https://neuronmocap.com/)

No chest bouncing sensors though, unfortunately...

~~~
justinclift
That did look interesting. eg:

[https://neuronmocap.com/content/product/perception-neuron-
li...](https://neuronmocap.com/content/product/perception-neuron-lite)

But, pretty much Windows only. :(

They do have one demo + their data reading SDK also working on OSX. Not really
sure if that should be considered real OSX support though:

[https://neuronmocap.com/downloads](https://neuronmocap.com/downloads)

Reading the license in the SDK, it's 100% proprietary. My interest completely
died at that point.

------
CamperBob2
"Teslasuit, n. A subpoena from Elon Musk's trademark attorneys"

~~~
rgbrenner
That's not the way trademarks work.. Tesla has a trademark only in the fields
they compete in: solar, cars, batteries. They can't stop you from starting
Tesla Coffee Shop, or (in this case) Tesla VR suit.

~~~
cwkoss
Tesla VR suit name is creating a recipe for failure: if you think you can make
a long-term viable VR suit company without ever using batteries (always
tethered!) limits future growth potential greatly.

~~~
rgbrenner
That's also not the way trademarks work. To violate Tesla's trademark they
need compete in the battery market.

Trademarks don't get you rights to every market that utilizes the type of item
you sell.

~~~
ars
> they need compete in the battery market

There is no battery trademark category. Only electronics, which covers both
batteries and this suit.

So yes, they do need to change their name.

------
mintplant
> Streaming service

> Imagine a fully integrated, computer-free version, streaming content
> directly to the user’s virtual/augmented reality system, that would work
> together with Teslasuit and Teslaglove models remotely and wirelessly.
> Revolutionary streaming service SDK will blow your mind with it unlimited
> possibilities, provided on most high level ever.

Pffffft. All of this reads like imaginary, aspirational nonsense. Just someone
tossing ideas onto a webpage.

> Platforms

> Native SDK for main platforms such as Linux, Windows and even Mac.

I appreciate that 2018's vaporware is prioritizing the Linux desktop.

~~~
rayalez
Every thread about something cool has a bunch of posts filled with unfounded
skepticism.

Do you have a good reason to claim it's vaporware, or is it just cool to be
controversial on HN? What does your pointless pessimism and negativity add to
the conversation?

HN is a community of hackers who like tech, creating stuff, and building the
future. Let's get excited about the new things and support our colleagues,
instead of just instinctively dismissing anything new.

~~~
colordrops
I don't think that's a fair accusation. I've been reading hacker news for
several years and this is maybe the second time I've seen a new product and my
first thought was "vaporware". There is something about the renderings and the
half-baked content that gives off a strong sense of not being close to
production. We could be wrong, but it does at least indicate that they need to
do something about their public facing site if so.

~~~
BoorishBears
The name does it for me. Clearly a cheap grab for some attention that would be
aimed at Tesla Motors.

------
Fricken
I think if I was after experiences that immersive, and willing to go to that
much trouble, then I would take up paintball, or join the society for creative
anachronism or something.

~~~
imron
You'll be able to do all of that virtually!

------
anonfunction
I'm interested in how the "weight simulation" works.

~~~
ramy_d
same here, i am very suspicious

~~~
crywolverine
we are using the same approach as that
[https://hpi.de/fileadmin/user_upload/fachgebiete/baudisch/pr...](https://hpi.de/fileadmin/user_upload/fachgebiete/baudisch/projects/mobile_force_feedback/2017-CHI-
VRwalls.pdf)

~~~
QAPereo
Ever used a stim machine? Hope your contacts are perfect, and excrete their
own conductive gel, and my god will this have to be properly sized.

Orherwise... ouch... fire ants.

Edit: Note that despite the differences between TENS and NMES do not extend to
the effects of bad contact.

------
sna1l
The Three Body Problem game from Liu Cixin coming to life!

~~~
chairmanwow
I feel like Ready Player One has a better presentation of haptic suits in VR
environments.

~~~
haser_au
This novel was amazing. I really enjoyed it.

------
hagope
Its already a pain in the ass to put on and set up the Vive...who's going to
want to jump into a wet suit just to play video games?

~~~
imron
The type of people who don't want to have get out of their wetsuit just to
interact with the real world.

------
PetitPrince
> Motion capture and Positioning system I assume your suit uses IMU. How are
> you correcting for the sensor drift over time ?

------
sigstoat
as neat as this (likely vaporware) would be, i feel like just starting with
something powerglove-esque and then extending up the arms would be easier and
capture most of the value.

also, only two sensors per arm seems like it would leave it difficult to
measure forearm twist. maybe they expect to recover that from touch controller
orientation information?

------
beagle3
How heavy is the battery? or do you have to stay connected to the wall outlet?

The only climate control system I am aware of that can be used in this setting
are Peltier effect based systems, and they are dogs in term of energy
consumption if you can't put fan or other thermal pump.

------
4bpp
Another step towards teledildonics?

------
proee
i think a "haptic suit" is a good invention for the visually impaired. The
suit could give you feedback when you body is near an object of when someone
is approaching from behind, etc.

------
icc97
Serious question, it looks like the image under 'washable' is a man's head on
a woman's body.

------
minstrim
They officially announced Teslasuit at CES 2018 !

[https://twitter.com/real_teslasuit/status/950838538416873472](https://twitter.com/real_teslasuit/status/950838538416873472)

------
m3kw9
How about a lawsuit?

~~~
vortico
The "Tesla v Teslasuit" suit

------
Geee
When is the ICO?

------
macrael
He shall know your ways as though born to them

------
cwkoss
Putting "Tesla" in the name seems like you're trying to use the carmaker's
brand to bolster your own brand. Kind of shady.

~~~
amelius
But an electric carmaker using the name Tesla seems disingenuous in the first
place.

What if I used "Turing" as the name of my cybersecurity/AI company?

~~~
cwkoss
What is your concern with the carmaker's name? Branded as an 'all electric'
carmaker, so a name that evokes electricity seems fairly appropriate. Does
feel a bit odd to be using a dead mans name for your company though.

Even still, two wrongs don't make a right.

~~~
amelius
I guess it is a matter of taste.

In any case, it should be impossible to trademark a name like "Tesla", because
it is a common term in electrical engineering and transportation (Tesla wasn't
the first company making electric cars).

------
guy_mahieu
"The Teslauit haptic library provides a range of sensations"

At least get your brand name right...

~~~
master-litty
I think it's silly to get wrapped up in one minor typo like this, but we're
talking about the name of the product here...

It doesn't leave the greatest first impression.

~~~
guy_mahieu
I expect my vaporware to at least get its marketing right! :-)

------
nsxwolf
So now we can have true sexual assault in VR. I wonder what safeguards will be
created by developers to mitigate that. I wonder what legal ramifications
there will be for touching someone without consent, if any, and what kind of
exposure to liability developers will have.

~~~
kemiller
It appears to avoid putting actuators in sensitive areas.

~~~
nsxwolf
Ahh I see that now. But no doubt the porn industry is working on their own
version.

~~~
justasitsounds
There should be a phrase that evokes the ability of the porn industry to
innovate, eg: "this haptic VR technology is really at the fapping edge"

------
debt
VR is dead. I can't believe this company is going to burn through so much
money with this. This will literally never launch.

